# Who is gradstudent on Tobacco Celler?



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I can't find a User name of gradstudent on the forums. Reason I ask, his Tobacco cellar is impressive!

W.D.&H Capstan Navy Cut Full Strength 55 years old
W.D.&H Capstan Navy Cut Medium 36 years old
Larus & Brother Co. Edgeworth Slice 56 years old

OMG! 66 of his items are over 10 years old! WOW!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

How does this cellar thing work? Is it a warehouse?


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

it's a fancy gui spreadsheet. Click on his name in the original post and it will open a page to that location. Then check it out... you can basically put your entire tobacco usage/storage in it.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I have no idea who he is... Maybe he is someone's alter ego...:mischief:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Not fair to have different names then on the forums... I call foul!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> Not fair to have different names then on the forums... I call foul!


Just to be clear, it's NOT me...


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

That is a seriously impressive cellar.. some of those tobaccos are older than I am.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Just to be clear, it's NOT me...


The 47 year old My Lady's Mixture looks fishy. :spy: It would have been 2 oz, wouldn't it? I never noticed grams on the Dunhills I smoked back then.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Assuming this person is actually a grad student, I don't see how they could afford to buy any tobacco this old, or to buy 90lbs of tobacco... I'm just saying grad students are really poor (I know several) most of their meals involve Raman noodles and 69 cent pot pies... I suppose this could have been an inherited cellar from a friend or family member...

Has anyone ever heard of Bozart Farm tobaccos? look at the blend names... Diploma, Dissertation, Doctorate...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I'm just saying grad students are really poor..


Maybe he's a retired general, going to school on the GI Bill. :lol:

A guy on my dorm floor my first year at UVa (1961) got a nice high school graduation gift. His father gave him $12M, $1M for each year in school. :shock: (Might not seem like much these days, but $12M was actually a lot of money back then.)

He chooses really weird things to review, too: http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?tid=464&offset=40


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tobakrevs says he's Gonzalo Medina. He only gives one star ratings.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Maybe he's a retired general, going to school on the GI Bill. :lol:
> 
> A guy on my dorm floor my first year at UVa (1961) got a nice high school graduation gift. His father gave him $12M, $1M for each year in school. :shock: (Might not seem like much these days, but $12M was actually a lot of money back then.)
> 
> He chooses really weird things to review, too: Dunhill - Three Year Matured pipe tobacco reviews


True, though he does say "limited to a graduate student's budget" in one of his reviews...


----------



## notedhillbilly (Sep 30, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> True, though he does say "limited to a graduate student's budget" in one of his reviews...


Well, I'm a PHD student and my budget equals..... well if I had money...


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

He (or she) could be a not-of-the-forums-person. Every so often I have to clean up the user database - because some Ukranian spam gang keeps sending bots to create bogus accounts - and many user names are not familiar. Some are probably eccentric/reclusive billionaires lounging around their villa puffing their aged leaf in their custom carved exotic briars carved by artisans with unpronouncable names, while supermodels clad in skimpy swimsuits mop the drool (and ashes) off their chins. :eyebrows:

This is a good point actually - perhaps a "Find me on ______ forums" blurb in the user profile would be useful. This tobacco cellar signature works the exact opposite way:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

On the subject of being a poor grad student, some do go on to make good money...

Impressive cellar. He's been piping for at least 10 years from the looks of it, and he may not be located in the USA because some of those tobaccos haven't been/ or were never sold in the US. Perhaps EU or Latin America? You can build up quite a collection in a decade if you had means and access. (Mine took about a year because I was lucky, and I suspect that if I had lived on the East Coast, or EU, I'd have even more).

I hope he does come here and post, it would be good to welcome him into our Puff brotherhood. I'd like to find out more about Bozart Farm's Doctorate Broken...


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Maybe he's a retired general, going to school on the GI Bill. :lol:
> 
> A guy on my dorm floor my first year at UVa (1961) got a nice high school graduation gift. His father gave him $12M, $1M for each year in school. :shock: *(Might not seem like much these days, but $12M was actually a lot of money back then.)*
> 
> He chooses really weird things to review, too: Dunhill - Three Year Matured pipe tobacco reviews


Hold up. Since when is $12M not alot of money? haha


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

Some of those could be inherited tobaccos as well.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Wallbright said:


> Hold up. Since when is $12M not alot of money? haha


Using an inflation calculator, $12 million in 1961 would be equal to $90,921,069.00 today.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CWL said:


> Using an inflation calculator, $12 million in 1961 would be equal to $90,921,069.00 today.


That was sorta what I was getting at, oh dastardly one. :lol:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> Hold up. Since when is $12M not alot of money? haha


Try to run a presidential campaign on that these days. It would have covered BOTH parties' expenses for the next 3 elections. :big laugh: It's all relative, I guess. :hippie:


----------



## Indolence (Feb 5, 2013)

Hambone1 said:


> I can't find a User name of *gradstudent* on the forums. Reason I ask, his Tobacco cellar is impressive!
> 
> W.D.&H Capstan Navy Cut Full Strength 55 years old
> W.D.&H Capstan Navy Cut Medium 36 years old
> ...


It is I.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm. Quite a Mystery indeed. It seems this one could rival the "What happened to Jimmy Hoffa" mystery. If you want, I can send a telegram to my brother Sherlock. This seems right up his alley.


----------



## Mycroft Holmes (Jan 20, 2011)

And..just a thought...
Perhaps this "Gradstudent" is not just a "person" but rather a business, or someone who owns a business. I find the likelihood that a person would have this much disposable income to be a bit far fetched, especially since this person is using a "free" service to chart his cellar. It would, however, make sense that this person could be getting his tobacco "at cost" as a business owner/or former business owner. Just a deduction, but again I have no proof. I find all of this sleuthing...exhausting


----------



## Indolence (Feb 5, 2013)

Mycroft Holmes said:


> I find all of this sleuthing...exhausting


No more sleuthing necessary. As I posted earlier today, a few posts up...no kidding, I am the person y'all are speculating about. Mystery solved! Sort of.

And I'm not even a businessman, or rich. On the contrary, I am poor. I'm so bad with money that if I had only $10 to my name, I'd be wracking my brain trying to figure out what I could buy for $10! So to preserve at least some kind of savings, I "park" cash in one semi-liquid asset I know a little bit about: gourmet pipe tobacco!

I joined a different forum a year or two ago and started getting to know the guys...but I became so active buying and selling tobaccos on eBay that I dropped out of sight from all public forums because I didn't want to do anything unethical. I didn't want any business relationship with Internet friends. And since I will probably go on with my eBay activities, I might well have to drop out of sight from this forum soon, to avoid running afoul of the rules (by either letter or spirit). Which is kind of a shame, because I know some of you guys have some labels I'd love to trade for -- especially Charatan Mild Flake. Have you fellas noticed how hard that stuff has become to find? And I relish it so...

Anyhow, I only found this thread by accident in a Google search. Figured I'd chime in and say it isn't that hard to build up a nice collection of smokeables. Just start buying and keep buying! Then, three or four years later when you need a quick grand, sell some tins on eBay. If you know what people like, and what ages well, and you bought accordingly, chances are you'll get a nice return on your investment.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

ok guys, I been holding this in too long................Its me, I am Gradstudent.

I made my fortune in the Pacific northwest region as an on shore Semen. I started working at a young age at a Bait shop and over the years I became quite good at my job. After many many years I earned Rank as a "Master" in my field. My boss and my co-workers always said I was the greatest Master baiter they have ever known. I was also a hand model during the mid 90s.

I am sorry that I shielded the truth from my fellow puffers for so long.


Shemp


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I just want to acknowledge how awesome it is that over a year later the mystery is solved ( sort of ).


----------



## Indolence (Feb 5, 2013)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> I just want to acknowledge how awesome it is that over a year later the mystery is solved ( sort of ).


Well, I didn't disclose my name, address, or SSN...but other than that, I'll be happy to answer questions. I believe someone much earlier in the thread asked about the label Bozart Farm, which they had noticed in my Tobacco Cellar spreadsheet. That label was born when I managed to score about 20 lbs. of nice, high-sugar flue-cure (I live in tobacco country), already de-veined and de-stemmed...and I sweated the stuff and then used a 12-ton shop press to press 1-lb. plugs, and an industrial paper cutter to slice it into flakes. Presto -- my own house blend! I cased with rum for some plugs, and cognac for others, and added ground chocolate nibs for others, and, well...you get the idea. Since it's all bootleg I can't sell it, so I've got all these mason jars packed, aging. Maybe in 7 or 8 years I'll crack it open and see how it turned out. Last I checked it was still a mite on the strong side.

Also, if anyone has noticed the proliferation on eBay of 40-year-old Mac Baren tins the past year or so...well, I've been in the thick of that, too. I'm sitting on a mountain of Mac Baren -- not all of it represented in my Tobaccco Cellar listings -- and although I realize that isn't the same thing as holding 300 tins of 40-year-old Dunhill Light Flake, I still say you haven't lived until you've smoked very old Mac Baren's Stockton. (Yeah. Mac Baren's, with the apostrophe, like it used to be.)


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Indolence said:


> Well, I didn't disclose my name, address, or SSN...but other than that, I'll be happy to answer questions. I believe someone much earlier in the thread asked about the label Bozart Farm, which they had noticed in my Tobacco Cellar spreadsheet. That label was born when I managed to score about 20 lbs. of nice, high-sugar flue-cure (I live in tobacco country), already de-veined and de-stemmed...and I sweated the stuff and then used a 12-ton shop press to press 1-lb. plugs, and an industrial paper cutter to slice it into flakes. Presto -- my own house blend! I cased with rum for some plugs, and cognac for others, and added ground chocolate nibs for others, and, well...you get the idea. Since it's all bootleg I can't sell it, so I've got all these mason jars packed, aging. Maybe in 7 or 8 years I'll crack it open and see how it turned out. Last I checked it was still a mite on the strong side.
> 
> Also, if anyone has noticed the proliferation on eBay of 40-year-old Mac Baren tins the past year or so...well, I've been in the thick of that, too. I'm sitting on a mountain of Mac Baren -- not all of it represented in my Tobaccco Cellar listings -- and although I realize that isn't the same thing as holding 300 tins of 40-year-old Dunhill Light Flake, I still say you haven't lived until you've smoked very old Mac Baren's Stockton. (Yeah. Mac Baren's, with the apostrophe, like it used to be.)


Wow, dont you know how to tell a tall tale! Ha I already admitted that it is I Shemp who was (and still is Gradstudent,else where on the web). Why do you continue to drag this little white lie of yours thru the dirt? Do you think people will believe YOU with your big words and fancy tobacco terms that anyone can can just google for?

You claim you found this thread by an accidental google search?? REALLY!!?? And thats believable? Let me guess you are so pompous that you get off but routinely googling yourself?
You also claim that you became so active buying and selling tobaccos on eBay that you dropped out of sight from all public forums because you didn't want to do anything unethical. What in GOD's name are you doing thats "unethical"?? Let me guess you will probably spew more lies regarding this made up persona and have a few pipers fall for your "Story" and screw them out of $$. Thats what I think by what you mean by "Unethical". So please drop out of sight as you already know you will but please do so before you swindle.

Shemp (The real Gradstudent)


----------



## Indolence (Feb 5, 2013)

_Geeeez!_ Nice little town y'all have got here in Puffville! -lol- Have it your way.


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

It is a nice town here.

Necmo

We're just like Burger King, we have it our way

Necmo

If you're a grad student, then explain yourself! ound:

Necmo

Couch


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

The real gradstudent can just log on to his cellar and ad a specific blend of tobacco that someone pm to them we can find out who's for real.


----------



## Indolence (Feb 5, 2013)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> The real gradstudent can just log on to his cellar and ad a specific blend of tobacco that someone pm to them we can find out who's for real.


I guess so. I don't quite see what's so unbelievable about it. I have a nice enough cellar, but you guys seem to think I'm claiming to be the Prince of Wales or something. Christ, it's a few thousand dollars' worth of stupid pipe tobacco. Who gives a sh*t?


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Indolence said:


> I guess so. I don't quite see what's so unbelievable about it. I have a nice enough cellar, but you guys seem to think I'm claiming to be the Prince of Wales or something. Christ, it's a few thousand dollars' worth of stupid pipe tobacco. Who gives a sh*t?


And you just proved your farce


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

Necmo said:


> It is a nice town here.
> 
> Necmo
> 
> ...


op2:

Couch


----------



## Indolence (Feb 5, 2013)

Couch_Incident said:


> op2:
> 
> Couch


Waiting on that PM.

:hungry:

Indolence


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

Couch_Incident said:


> op2:
> 
> Couch


:rotfl:

Necmo


----------



## Indolence (Feb 5, 2013)

I just made my gradstudent account private. I'll make it public again if one of you psychotic little ladies asks me nicely.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Indolence said:


> I'll make it public again if one of you asks me nicely.


We are all psychotic little ladies?? Wow what a pompous snob you truly are. No one here cares about you and what ever "made up" tobacco cellar you claim to have ( if thats your cellar, which I for one dont believe you).

So please do yourself a favor and "drop out of sight" as you had planned to do so anyway.

Shemp (The real Gradstudent)


----------



## Indolence (Feb 5, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> We are all psychotic little ladies??


You especially.



Shemp75 said:


> Wow what a pompous snob you truly are.


Maybe, but that's neither here nor there.



Shemp75 said:


> No one here cares about you and what ever "made up" tobacco cellar you claim to have ( if thats your cellar, which I for one dont believe you).


Well, it damn sure wasn't you who switched that account to private, now was it, *beeeYOTCH?*



Shemp75 said:


> So please do yourself a favor and "drop out of sight" as you had planned to do so.


Or, you're making plans now for me, too? Or what? You gonna take time out from banging your retarded kid sister and do something to me?


----------



## ChakaRaka (Jan 8, 2013)

:ban:


----------



## Indolence (Feb 5, 2013)

ChakaRaka said:


> :ban:


Why not? Someone asked who this gradstudent person was. And now you know. So I reckon we're all done here being pipe pals.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

Indolence said:


> Someone asked who this gradstudent person was. And now you know.


Someone asked?? yea 2yrs ago! Stop living in the past.


----------



## Necmo (Oct 29, 2012)

Indolence said:


> *beeeYOTCH?*


:der:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Gentlemen let me remind you that name calling and rudeness is not permitted.

I think this one has ran its course.


----------

